# Interesting sex story



## stonesolid86 (May 6, 2022)

Do you have any wild and crazy sex stories you would like to share?


----------



## Hobo Corncob (May 14, 2022)

Does farting on the ministers daughter during a blowjob and immediately cumming in her mouth afterwards count?


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 15, 2022)

Wow.. I bet she didn't like that!


----------



## Hobo Corncob (May 15, 2022)

stonesolid86 said:


> Wow.. I bet she didn't like that!


Au contraire mon frère, she took it like a champ and came up laughing. We've been married for seven months now.


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 15, 2022)

Lmao good story man!


----------



## Tony G (May 15, 2022)

Had a girl break it once at a park had to walk a half a mile to the car it was horrible


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 15, 2022)

What?!


----------



## 11030withacause (May 18, 2022)

I was having sex on a trainer porch while going through KY. The train slowed and we didn’t. Then all the sudden we were in the middle of a road in a downtown area with people seeing us. This town was LaGrange. If you look it up you can see how easy it was for us to be seen.


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 19, 2022)

Lol that's badass.


----------



## AyeAaron (Nov 27, 2022)

I slept with a chick in the back of a Prius, we were both hobos so I'd say that counts as a soup kitchen


----------



## croc (Nov 27, 2022)

Ugh I thought we were rid of Brodie


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 29, 2022)

11030withacause said:


> I was having sex on a trainer porch while going through KY. The train slowed and we didn’t. Then all the sudden we were in the middle of a road in a downtown area with people seeing us. This town was LaGrange. If you look it up you can see how easy it was for us to be seen.



That gives a completely new meaning to the term 'slack-action'.

Three points of contact, yo! Phalice to orifice/phalice to phalice/orifice to orifice doesn't count!


----------

